
Facebook's political ad tool let us buy ads “paid for” by Mike Pence and ISIS - tareqak
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/wj9mny/facebooks-political-ad-tool-let-us-buy-ads-paid-for-by-mike-pence-and-isis
======
tareqak
Original title: "Facebook’s political ad tool let us buy ads “paid for” by
Mike Pence and ISIS"

